# Medical Question for NH Police Employment



## J5254 (Sep 14, 2007)

can u be on blood pressure medication to be hired as a police officer in the state of new hampshire?


----------



## jarcop (Dec 25, 2006)

Yes you can get hired while on blood pressure meds. As long as you can pass a physical is all that matters. I know this becsause I was on those meds at my time of hire.


----------

